# mud motor



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

What's the best mud motor and boat combo?


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

All I know is one of my hunting buddies has the Mudbuddy HD7000 and it is flat incredible!!!! http://www.mudbuddy.com/HD 6000.htm 

For the boat he has I believe the Gator Trax 18x44 with the hunt deck. http://www.gatortraxboats.com/mudbuddyboatsfinal.htm 

This is definitely not an inexpensive combo, but holy smokes this thing is unbelievable!!!


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a gator trax and that boat is bad ass. My is a 16x50 with a hunt deck and mud buddy blind. I have had 5 people in the boat. Ice and logs are no match for this boat. 

My engine is a mud buddy 35 hyper drive. The only reason I went with mud buddy was because the engine had neutral and power trim. 

You can check out my site to see more pics. www.steenoutfitters.com
________
MARIJUANA SEED


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

We've just recently started running a Gator tail motor on a go-devil boat at our lease. It is really impressive and the fact that it has reverse and power trim is really nice. I've lost many "bets" on where it would be able to run through.


----------



## superjett (Dec 31, 2009)

are prodrive runs rings around all the rest in the mud..!!!! if your not in heavy mud like a salt marsh at low tide you have many differnt motors that will work fine...are go devil works good at high tide,,, but not real good at low tide the long tail motors are for hard bottoms in stumpy places


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I test drove a pro-drive combo yesterday and it was nice!
But I don't have anything to compare it to yet. I do like that the pro-drive has a reverse.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

The Prodrive reverse is a bit cumbersome even if you can afford the hyd. model. The reverse on the Gatortail is very convenient, much more like a regular outboad.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have been very impressed with the Go Devil surface drive. Different folks like different strokes.


----------



## Kyle Dennis (Dec 8, 2008)

Pro-Drive on a Phowler hull either 1756 or 1860. Pretty hard to beat. We have 4 of them up here and they do very well on the Mississippi River.


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

1542 Geaux Custom strapped to a 23 MB mini lite with a few mods. Pretty quick boat and will go through anything.

Check out some of the reviews on this website if you really would like some comparison. Just be prepared to weed through the garbage!

www.mudmotortalk.com


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

I have a 16 X 44 GD boat with a 35 GD surface drive......I really like it!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Brad B said:


> The Prodrive reverse is a bit cumbersome even if you can afford the hyd. model. The reverse on the Gatortail is very convenient, much more like a regular outboad.


They have a push button reverse option. Give me the FPR any day.


----------



## greenhead11 (Feb 16, 2005)

Have driven or seen all run and the pro drive would be my choice. The hydro reverse is real easy and is the fpr is awesome. But you need to test drive them yourself for the type of swamp you run or river.


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Gator Tail or Mud Buddy.


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

Get a 35 Gatortail GTR with reverse and either a Gatortail boat or an Aucoin with a dropdeck to prevent water from splashing in when you put it in reverse.


----------



## goldeneye (Apr 7, 2004)

I've had a pro drive. Bought it new two years ago. Dont have it anymore and will never own another.

Now, I have a mudbuddy. This is a VASTLY superior product IMO. I love it!


----------



## Xtremamax (Jan 19, 2010)

i had a pro drive and it was nice but have a MB 45 now and like it better.lot more power.they come with lot of mods with warranty


----------



## Seaforth (Feb 5, 2008)

Gator Trax 17-50 guide edition Mud Buddy Hyper 35.

Very solid rig. I am continually amazed how I have not gone down with the ship.

This season the throttle cable froze wide open while operating out to the blind in the dark - somewhat amusing.

I am using a beavertail blind. I have had to do a lot of modification to it, and more to come this off season to really tweak this. I don't mind as it seems we all do a lot of tinkering in this pursuit.

Bottom line, yo can't go too far wrong with Gator Trax and MB.

Brad


----------



## duxmn (Nov 17, 2004)

I think the Gatortail boats and motors are awesome. The 35 GTR short shaft surface drive motor has a smooth ease of operation into reverse and the boats are made to order for your individual needs. Every other motor maker will say you don't need reverse but when you are fighting the river current at the boat launch trying to load up you will be glad you have it.


----------



## Matt Gasaway (May 22, 2009)

A hunting buddy of mine has a 18 ft extra wide and deep Grizzley Tracker with a 35 horse Go Devil. The boats like a tank. I feel MUCH more secure in it than I do in my 16 ft Landau with a 30 horse Mariner Jet haha...Took his boat out on the river when it was pretty much locked up...If I were in my boat, my butthole wouldve been puckered for even days after the hunt haha


----------



## CBRx3 (Apr 6, 2008)

It depends on what you want out of the rig. The surface drive motors are a little faster and user friendly than the longtails. Surface drive models have a bigger prop so they move more water but bog down easier than the longtail in the mud. The longtail hits botton in about 11" of water and the surface drive at 8" so you will have faster prop wear on the longtail. I have both the longtail and surface drive. 18x44GD-35 longtail and 18x56GD-35 surface drive in the timber and bay front the surface drive is better, in the marsh the longtail out performs the surface drive. If you have a long run and will stay in water that the boat will float in I would say surface drive but when you need the reach or leverage of the longtail it's nice to have. I think LT vs. SD is more important than the brand when choosing a mudmotor.


----------

